# potassium permanganate



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

How do you mix potassium permanganate to soak new plants? How do you dilute it and how long do you soak your plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You are supposed to use enough to turn the water turns a dark purple. Be careful because it will die clothes and such. It will also dye the silicone of your tank. I use a metal bowl. If you are into measuring the following applies.
100ppm = 1 gram in 10 liters of water - will kill all parasites on plants. At 100 ppm Potassium Permanganate bath will kill any thing but plants (no more than 15 minutes)


More info:
This is some great stuff for a medication treatment for Flukes and many other problems. You treat the tank for about 4 hours and neutralize the treatment with a cap full or two of peroxide and then do a water change. D'Wyatt


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Is the concentration critical for tank treatment? I am assuming that means with fish and plants still in it and with the filter running...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

mudboots said:


> Is the concentration critical for tank treatment? I am assuming that means with fish and plants still in it and with the filter running...


The amounts I gave were for tank treatments although if it's just plant I would take them out. This stuff stains everything.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, Tex Gal.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Do not mix in a metal container! Strong potassium permanganate solution can react with the metal. Use a polyETHYLENE (not polyPropylene) container. Mix to a dark pink color. Wear nitrile gloves and splash protection on your eyes> glasses or better are goggles. It is a nasty oxidizer.

When handling chemicals always read an MSDS(material safety data sheet) first.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Newt said:


> Do not mix in a metal container! Strong potassium permanganate solution can react with the metal. Use a polyETHYLENE (not polyPropylene) container. Mix to a dark pink color. Wear nitrile gloves and splash protection on your eyes> glasses or better are goggles. It is a nasty oxidizer.
> 
> When handling chemicals always read an MSDS(material safety data sheet) first.


oh come on lets the kids have a little science chemistry fun. :wacko:

KMNO4+glycerin + metal container = big flame and spark.spontaneous combustion


----------

